# Oil burner



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 2, 2008)

I got this idea from this website http://www.firedragon.com/~kap/Educator/

The burner design is a simple yet ingeniously easy and good way to fire a boiler.

Today I learned about 3 new talents  

Welding: Ok, my dad did most of it But I made the cam for the engine  

Brazing: This I need to know because of my boiler, it will be brazed with 45% silver brazing solder.

Anealing: I had to do this to bend the copper tubing

OK, now to the burner.

Here is the complete layout, now for all the details. The propane torch is the Pilot light for the main burner.






This is the burner, it has a super small nozzle that will shoot out the oil vapors once they have been heated in the coil of tubing.





This needle valve was for my old burner but now it serves as a oil flow/ pressure valve.





This is the oil tank, a 2"by 2" steel square tubing. My dad stick welded the ends on. I will fill it with 1/2 oil and 1/2 pressurized air.





Here are the fittings on the tank, a valve steam from a tire for air pressure. The bolt is for filling with oil





This air pump was broken, well with my soldering skills I re soldered the broken bit. I got this pump for free from some concrete working guys, they broke it and were going to throw it out






Heres a close up of the broken bit, its the most important part. 






This is the nozzle, its a mig welding tip. Its where the wire comes out the end of the gun. Its a .023 size hole :shock: 





At last the compression fitting that holds everything together.





This is how I believe that I light it, 

1 prime the burner with oil, I dont want carbon to build up in the tubing. :shock: 

2 light the pilot, just light the torch and hold it near the nozzle and the preheater tubing.

3 pump up fuel pressure, with the foot pump of by some other means :lol: 

4 light the burner, I open the needle valve a crack and wait for the fire

5 Basically done, just let the burner heat up before puting alot of fuel through it. 

I believe that oil will give me good heat out put with low weight to energy ratio, also its HARD to light if it leaks somwhere. Unless the oil is hot that is. Motor oil and waste veggy oil are good canidates, easy and cheap.


----------



## ksouers (Jul 2, 2008)

Ranger,
Remember to filter the oil very well before loading into the tank. Just a little tiny spec of dirt will clog that orifice.

A couple layers of paper towels in a mesh strainer works well, but it's very slow.


----------



## shred (Jul 2, 2008)

That's the same basic principle as a backpacking camp stove (they use more volatile fuel and thus only have one loop through the burner), so it should work OK.


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 3, 2008)

I hoping the burner should work, with all the preheating in those coils I believe it will be a gas by the time it gets to the nozzle. I'm going to filter the oil as much as I can,I dont want anything in the nozzle or the needle valve.


----------



## ksouers (Jul 3, 2008)

You might also want to put a small pan under the nozzle to catch any oil that may dribble out.

If you find the oil isn't vaporizing as you expect you could drip the oil into a pan with about an inch or so of sand in it. The bottom of a coffee can should work.

Just a couple suggestions.


----------

